

Stop the Spies – Campaign against mass surveillance down under (Australia) - thomasfromcdnjs
https://stopthespies.org

======
thomasfromcdnjs
Hi everybody,

Australia has recently proposed new surveillance laws not unlike and if not
worse than the NSA in the US. We are attempting to run a grass roots campaign
to place pressure on legislators to change their minds on the matter before
it's too late.

It would be great if we could follow some of the European nations in ruling it
unconstitutional ->
[https://twitter.com/Steve_Dalby/status/498660816548143104/ph...](https://twitter.com/Steve_Dalby/status/498660816548143104/photo/1)

As an Aussie I've worked on many of the campaigns against mass surveillance in
the US under the banner of [http://taskforce.is](http://taskforce.is).

I was hoping some of you might return the favor and help us raise awareness by
supporting and if possible displaying the banner in September.

